# Dialling in mc2



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Hi, my mc2 grinder arrived this morning and I'm trying to dial it in. I have rotated cw about 18 or so half turns as per instructions the grind appears to be getting finer but the time for a double shot to go through my gaggia classic is not getting slower (still about 10 s) - I am using around 14 g of coffee in a standard double basket and the pressure is around 9 bar as measured using a pressure gauge attached to the portafilter.

I guess I am worried about going too far and destroying the grinder - should I keep going or am I doing something daft? Is it easy to see when the blades are about to touch?

Cheers Martyn


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My limited experience was very similar, it takes an insane amount of turns to get it right with the MC2 - but please wait for someone with more knowledge to confirm!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok what coffee is it you are using . Fresh roasted or supermarket ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, the thread on the mc2 is fine. Keep turning and once you get there only make tiny changes as the beans age.

The MC2 is a nightmare if:

You try and swap back and forth between different types of beans

You try and swap back and forth between espresso and filter


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

I'm using freshly roasted from a local coffee store in town. I'll keep going. Is it easy to visually see the blades getting closer?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MartynWheeler said:


> I'm using freshly roasted from a local coffee store in town. I'll keep going. Is it easy to visually see the blades getting closer?


Nope buy they will make a fairly distinct noise if they get too close


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. Got the grind just right. Only a small change between too coarse and just right. 22 seconds from switch press to 2oz. I will tweak now to my heart's content...


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

It took me ages to get my MC2 just right Martyn. I'm reluctant to change my beans now...


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Willie Ekaslike said:


> It took me ages to get my MC2 just right Martyn. I'm reluctant to change my beans now...


i know the feeling. any bean variation is a right pain. one of the reason im after a new grinder


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My espresso shots improved enormously the day I bought a better grinder


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> My espresso shots improved enormously the day I bought a better grinder


I'm new to all this malarkey, only had my MC2 for a couple of weeks, so an upgrade is not an option at present.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

In fairness the MC2 improved my shots remarkably over pre-ground









Shots will improve right the way up the ladder to spending 2k on a EK-43. The MC2 is a fine starting point.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Willie Ekaslike said:


> I'm new to all this malarkey, only had my MC2 for a couple of weeks, so an upgrade is not an option at present.


Of course and I understand. All I'd say is that with the benefit of hindsight I wished I'd upgraded as soon as possible...even if it had been the day after buying my mc2.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

I hope to upgrade sooner rather than later, but that depends on the Mrs (and the bank manager).


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Just bought a new tamper (happy donkey) which has changed the timings again... Much nicer than the plastic rubbish that came with the Gaggia Classic


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Willie Ekaslike said:


> I hope to upgrade sooner rather than later, but that depends on the Mrs (and the bank manager).


and the space. dont think i have room for anything other than Mignon or Vario


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

MartynWheeler said:


> Just bought a new tamper (happy donkey) which has changed the timings again... Much nicer than the plastic rubbish that came with the Gaggia Classic


With you there!

To days shots were terrible due to not tamping hard enough with the new hefty tamper!


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> and the space. dont think i have room for anything other than Mignon or Vario


Don't mention the space. I'm having enough trouble with the space I'm taking up at the moment.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Blackstone said:


> and the space. dont think i have room for anything other than Mignon or Vario


You'd be very surprised as to how small an ex commercial grinder can be when modded with a smaller hopper for home use, a lot fo them take up not much more room than a Gaggia Classic. When I upgraded from an MC2 to my 1st ex commercial grinder a Brasilia RR55 OD the quality of the coffee I was making soared beyond belief.


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

I'm going to have to wait a while before upgrading. Convincing (non coffee drinking) wife of need for the MC2 was difficult enough...


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Charliej said:


> You'd be very surprised as to how small an ex commercial grinder can be when modded with a smaller hopper for home use, a lot fo them take up not much more room than a Gaggia Classic. When I upgraded from an MC2 to my 1st ex commercial grinder a Brasilia RR55 OD the quality of the coffee I was making soared beyond belief.


Do you think a midded mazzer mini or sj wouldn't be much bigger than a Mignon?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mini wouldn't be much bigger at all. The wee Mazzers are actually quite dinky without the hoppers


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't tell my other half that I would ned a grinder, it just appeared (not that it was easy to hide).


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Mini wouldn't be much bigger at all. The wee Mazzers are actually quite dinky without the hoppers


think you might have just convinced me to bypass the mignon and get a wee Mazzer


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You won't regret it at all, and the Mazzers are the same price or slightly cheaper second hand too


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> You won't regret it at all, and the Mazzers are the same price or slightly cheaper second hand too


not wanted to go off topic here but i guess i will have to keep an eye out on here although I would want the electronic one which i guess would be more and come up less frequently. might have to splash out for a new one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why do you want an electronic?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

isnt it easier to get the required weight of ground coffee from the electric one?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends. Do you want to single dose or will you be leaving a quantity of beans in the hopper?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

single dose normally


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No point in getting an electronic then, without a weight of beans in the hopper it won't dose the same each time and you still have the same issues with retention to overcome. Unless you're going to chuck a bag in the hopper and use it all over a few days you'd be as well getting a doser - distribution tends to be better too.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

cheers - sounds like i have a plan


----------

